# Avamys nasal spray while bfing



## westcoastma (Jan 10, 2008)

I finally went to the doc today to get some advice on what to do with my inability to breathe properly through my left nostril. I have been living with tthis for way too long!! Like 8 years! It's just getting worse now so I put my fears of the possibility of surgery behind me and went.

Apparently I have a "p" word. lol I can't remember what it was called! A pulpous? It's the tissues of the septum (?) that have become swollen. Basically it's blocking my airway and I totally feel it draining my energy to not be able to get that much airflow.

She prescribed and gave me a sample of Avamys nasal spray which is a steroid. She said it was ok while bfing but I want to look into it. I am to take it for at least 6 weeks. It says on the insert to talk to your doctor if you're breastfeeding but she said it was in a low enough dose that it would be safe. It's 27.5mcg (whatever the heck that means!).

If anyone has experience with my type of situation or this drug pls let me know!


----------



## westcoastma (Jan 10, 2008)

b


----------



## phishers3 (Sep 17, 2006)

My guess is if the doc said it's safe, go for it - but if you're realyl worried you could always ask the pharmacist (even though they tend to be pretty conservative) or call your childs doc. That and you can check out the question forums on Dr Hales website


----------

